# Murray Comet



## schwinnguyinohio (Aug 15, 2020)

Bought this Comet , 3 speed looks to be all original except pedals .


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Aug 15, 2020)

Very nice!


----------



## Kato (Aug 15, 2020)

Nice - Congrats !!!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Aug 15, 2020)

Missing the tank but nice!


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Aug 15, 2020)

Not sure it would have had tank


----------



## OZ1972 (Aug 26, 2020)

Sweet bike Ron !


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Aug 27, 2020)

schwinnguyinohio said:


> Not sure it would have had tank
> 
> View attachment 1247922



SPACELINER TWIN BIKE? I always loved the chrome frame bikes. I just sold my Roadmaster Silver Crusier bike. Missing it already. Enjoy. Razin.


----------

